# If I had a jacuzzi I would use it everyday!



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

My husband and I had one in our hotel room last weenend when we went to the mountains. After five hours of driving, I had the normal aches, so I crawled into the jacuzzi, and slept like a rock all night! My muscles were so relaxed I felt I'd had taken a nip before bedtime.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Rowe, I agree. My best friend has a jacuzzi bathtub and a jacuzzi. She also has fibro and her husband has a bad back so they decided 2 years ago to buy a 8 person jacuzzi and he built a sunroom to put it in. It is absolutely wonderful and she says when they are both having a bad day they jump into the jacuzzi. Too bad she lives 2 hours away. She says it is the best investment they've made.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Sounds fabulous Rowe!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2004)

You and me both, Rowe! Although I would prefer a jet tub to a jacuzzi....the type where you change the water every time because the chemicals would make me sick otherwise.We've been talking about replacing our old bathtub in the main bathroom with a jet tub, but the trick will be to find one that will fit.In the meantime, I have a portable spa that I use that isn't quite as good as a jet tub, but it certainly feels good.The title of this thread made me laugh because I just said that very thing to my hubby yesterday


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

I could just crawl into a jacuzzi right now..... *dreams wistfully*! Do you find having a warm bath is just as good Rowe, or is it the movement of the water in the jacuzzi that really helps?


----------

